# Haare blondieren



## LiangZhou (27. Februar 2011)

Huhu buffed.de Forum,

ich spiele seit geraumer Zeit mit dem Gedanken meinen naturschwarzen Haare mal etwas neues zu gönnen. Hab bisher noch nie die Haare gefärbt und bin deswegen ziemlich unsicher auf dem Gebiet. 
Vom Ziel her dachte ich schon an ein Perlblond-artiges Ergebnis. Nun zu meiner Frage: Hab gehört, dass von Schwarz zu blond ziemlich kompliziert sei und bisweilen sogar schädigend sein kann. Was hat es damit aufsich und wie geht es von statten? Zudem müsste ich bei schwarzen Ansätzen ja regelmäßig nachfärben, dachte also an Möglichkeiten ohne regelmäßig den teuren Friseur aufsuchen zu müssen.

Mfg, 

LZ



PS: Hab glatte und zieeeemlich feste, dicke Haare


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Februar 2011)

Also ich habe mal schwarz auf blau probiert und das war dann einen Monat lang kotzgrün.


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2011)

Also schwarz auf blond - dürfte eigentlich nur mit Bleichen funktionieren. Da kenn ich mich auch nicht aus, weiß aber, dass es schädlich für die Haare ist. Hab da nur mal nachgefragt, weil ich rotblonde Haare hab und auch mal an ein helles Blond gedacht habe. Der Friseur meines Vertrauens meinte, dass man die Haare vorher bleichen müsste, weil das Ergebnis sonst bissl blöd sein könnte.
In unserer Schule ist auch mal eine rumgelaufen, die sich erst ihre naturschwarzen Haare gebleicht hat und sie dann erstmal pink gefärbt hat - war nach ein paar Wochen so hässlich rausgewaschen, da hat sie's mit grün probiert - nach 3-4 Wochen hatte sie graue Haare oO

Ich würd einfach mal zum Friseur gehen und grundsätzlich fragen, ob es eine haarschonende Möglichkeit gibt, wo man den Ansatz selbst nachfärben kann.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (27. Februar 2011)

Würd die Haare so lassen wie sie sind. Das ganze Chemie zeugs macht die Haare Kaputt... Eine Freundin hat sich eine " Glatze " geschnitten damit sie wieder schöne Haare bekommt...


----------



## Vaiara (27. Februar 2011)

also von schwarz zu blond würde heißen, erstmal mehrfach zu bleichen bzw zu blondieren, was ziemlich schädlich ist, deswegen sehen auch bei vielen blonden mit schwarzem ansatz die haare ziemlich strohig und unschön aus.. erst recht, wenn man das dann öfter macht, also immer nachbleicht, sobald ein dunkler ansatz zu sehen ist..färben an sich muss nicht schädlich sein, ich lasse seit bald 10 jahren meine haare färben und da ist nichts kaputt, aber menschen mit naturdunklen haaren sind da halt etwas im nachteil, da hellere farben ohne vorheriges bleichen nicht wirklich realisierbar sind.. kommt aber auch immer auf die pflege an, wie lange die haare gesund bleiben.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Februar 2011)

Falls du das doch machen solltest, mach mal vor dem färben und danach je einen IQ Test. Würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## Konov (27. Februar 2011)

Würde sagen, Haare in Natura belassen und freuen.


----------



## Vaiara (27. Februar 2011)

naja, nicht jedem steht seine naturhaarfarbe, vor allem, wenns ein nichtssagender farbton ist.. aber ne gute beratung durch eine/n erfahrene/n friseur/in sollte dennoch vorher erfolgen.. und bitte niemals zuhause blondieren oder bleichen, geht quasi garantiert schief Q_Q


----------



## noepeen (27. Februar 2011)

Also ich kann dir aus Erfahrung berichten, dass es zwar möglich ist, aber WENN,
dann lass es beim Friseur machen, der spart jedes bisschen Schädigung deiner Haare, 
wobei natürlich trotzdem der Schaden ziemlich stark sein wird.
Ich hatte auch mal schwarze Haare und hab mir dann so blonde Querstreifen bei Friseur reinmachen lassen.
natürlich erst nachm Schwarzfärben draufgekommen -_-)
Inzwischen hab ich aber selbst hin und wieder meine Haare blondiert/gebleicht um irgendwelche Farben entlang des Regenbogens
draufzuhauen. Und hier kommt der Knackpunkt:
Obwohl ich jetzt von mir denke: jaja du kannst das schon selber, bereue ich es irgendwie,
weil ich mehrmals an einem Tag blondiert hab und meine Haare auch nach wochenlanger Pflege an irgendwelchen
Stellen abreissen, nurnoch strohig sind(was ich aber nicht schlimm find, weils mir steht ) und ich echt
drauf achten muss beim Bürsten nicht die Hälfte meiner Haare zu verlieren.
Trotz dieses "Horrorszenarios" würd ich dir aber empfehlen zumindest mal zum Friseur zu gehen und mal zu
fragen, kostet ja nichts.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Falls du das doch machen solltest, mach mal vor dem färben und danach je einen IQ Test. Würde mich mal interessieren



*Prust*
IPIT:
Ich würde es nicht tun.
A: Ist doch schwarz eine wunderschöne Farbe [Kontrast, whatever]
B: Hast du empfindliche Kopfhaut? Nacher sprengt das Blondieren dir das Teil wech!
C: Passt blond überhaupt zu dir?
D: Von Schwatt auf Blond musste viel Blondieren. Ergo: teuer!
E: Wenn dir das Blond nicht gefällt: Geht meistens nur: schnipp schnapp! Ausserdem kommt nach ner Zeit wieder deine schwatte Haarfarbe und du müsstest nachfärben, ansonsten haste oben Schwarz und unten Blond!


----------



## Deanne (27. Februar 2011)

Die Haare in einem Durchgang von Schwarz auf Hellblond zu bekommen, ist fast unmöglich. Ich kann dir jetzt schon versprechen, dass sie danach orange-gelb sind und sich anfühlen wie Gummi. Damit ist keinem ein Gefallen getan, besonders nicht deinen Haaren.

*Mein Tipp:*

Geh zum Friseur und lass dich beraten. Wenn deine Haare nicht gefärbt und von Natur aus dunkel sind, stehen die Chancen höher, als bei vorbehandeltem Haar. 
Der Friseur wird dir vermutlich zu hellen Strähnchen raten, das ist weniger schädlich für die Haare. Auf diesem Weg wirst du von mal zu mal heller, brauchst allerdings auch viel Geduld.

Ich habe von Natur aus dunkelblondes Haar und selbst bei mir sind die Haare nach der ersten Blondierung gelblich gewesen. Wenn du Rot-Pigmente besitzt (das sieht man dem Haar oft nicht an), wirst du immer einen Goldstich behalten, gegen du dann zusätzlich vorgehen musst. Platin- bzw. Perlblond bekommst du nur hin, wenn du das blondierte Haar mit einer Tönung behandelst, die Asch- oder Violett-Pigmente hat. Das neutralisiert das Gelb und lässt die Haare richtig hell werden. Dazu eignen sich auch so genannte "White Toner", die gibt es zum Beispiel von Directions.

Bedenke zudem, dass du bei blondierten Haaren regelmäßig nachfärben musst. Besonders, wenn der Ansatz dunkel ist und dein Haar schnell wächst, sowas geht ins Geld und strapaziert das Haar jedes mal auf's Neue. Ich rate dir daher, in eine hochwertige Pflege zu investieren. Den Mist aus dem Drogeriemarkt kannst du vergessen, der lässt das Haar zwar schön aussehen, die Pflegewirkung ist aber gleich Null. Besorg dir im Friseurbedarf (oder bei Amazon) eine Intensivmaske, das hilft dem strapazierten Haar, nicht auszutrocknen oder zu brechen.


----------



## Lily:) (27. Februar 2011)

Nur als kleine Anmerkung: Du solltest auf alle Fälle vorher via Photoprogramm oder meinetwegen auch Perücke testen, ob dein Teint zu den verschiedenen Blondtönen passt.

Oftmals sehen blondgefärbte Haare ganz schrecklich aus, weil der Träger keinen passenden Teint hat


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. Februar 2011)

Hm also ich lass meine Haare öfter mal von Dunkelblond auf Schwarz umtönen.
Hält bei mir immer knapp 2 Monate. Von Schwarz zu Blond ist leider nur durch bleichen und färben möglich.
Der Vorgang des bleichens zerstört jedoch die Farbpigmente in den Haaren. Einmal ist das sicher kein Drama, jedoch solltest du dir überlegen ob du sowas regelmäßig in Kauf nehmen würdest.


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank für das Feedback bisher. Hätte vlt noch hinzufügen sollen das ich nicht allzu lange (ca. 7-8cm), tiefschwarze Haare habe.

Werde dann mal nen Friseur aufsuchen demnächst, die Heim-Erfahrungsberichte schrecken mich doch ein wenig ab ;3 
Und das ich viel nachfärben muss ist mir klar, aber man gönnt sich ja mal was^^





&#8364;: Weiß jemadn vlt wie hoch die Kosten beim Friseur ungefähr sind?


----------



## Vaiara (28. Februar 2011)

naja, blondieren ist nicht ganz preiswert, zumal du von schwarz bis zu einem gewissen blondton ja mehrfach blondieren musst, was schlimmstenfalls nicht mal an einem tag geht..
als vergleich, ich färbe regelmäßig von blond auf rot und zahle fürs färben/tönen um die 30&#8364; bei schulterlangen haaren.. und nachfärben ist bei mir etwa alle 4-6 wochen nötig, da sonst der ansatz zu groß ist.. sind also selbst nach erreichen des gewünschten tones immer wieder folgekosten, von pflegeprodukten ganz zu schweigen, die sind auch nicht preiswert, grade bei wirklich strapazierten haaren kosten die ne menge..

aber auch da einfach mal den friseur/die friseurin deines vertrauens fragen, die haben ja meist vorgegebene tabellen, was wieviel kostet, und können dir auch etwa sagen, was das ansatz-nachbleichen kostet etc..


----------



## Neritia (28. Februar 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für das Feedback bisher. Hätte vlt noch hinzufügen sollen das ich nicht allzu lange (ca. 7-8cm), tiefschwarze Haare habe.
> 
> Werde dann mal nen Friseur aufsuchen demnächst, die Heim-Erfahrungsberichte schrecken mich doch ein wenig ab ;3
> Und das ich viel nachfärben muss ist mir klar, aber man gönnt sich ja mal was^^
> ...




Also ich habe es jetzt nur bei der Schwester meines Freundes mitbekommen, die will auch blond werden oO, hat von natur aus auch schwarzes, langes dichtes haar. hat aber friseurin gelernt und hat deshalb beschlossen das ganze schritt für schritt zu machen, auch wenn es etwas länger dauert. Mittlerweile stoppt sie gerade bei Kupfer etwas, die Farbe kam nach dem ersten aufhellen bzw. blondieren oder bleichen. Sie hat dann mit pflege etc. die haare unterstützt... die tönt sich jz immer wieder mal kupfer nach damit die haar ned so strapaziert werden sie aber dann wenn sich ihre mähne wieder erholt hat weiter blondieren kann. 

Ich selbst färbe mir seit jahren die haare angefangen hat alles mit blonden strähnen, ich hatte so einen dunkelblond- braun ton in den haaren und wollte die etwas aufhellen, und mir wurde gesagt am besten durch strähnchen. klar nicht das selbe aber egal xD. zwischendrinnen hatte ich dann blond mit orangen strähnen, sah ziemlich gut aus aber nach 2-3 wochen wurde das orange (trotz farbe und ned direction oder tönungen) leicht pink oO naja lag wohl vlt daran es war sommer ich war baden im meer und am see da wäscht sich das ziemlich flott aus XD mittlerweile habe ich wieder meine blonden strähnen und an den spitzen braune farbe  lockert die ganze sache etwas auf  

und zu kaputten haaren, wenn man diese nach dem färben und auch zwischendurch mal pflegt gibt es da eigentlich wenig schädigung, es kommt aber glaub ich auch auf das bleichmittel an mir wird immer ein schwaches reingeklatscht reicht bei meinen haaren aber darauf sollte man halt achten. dadurch dass meine friseurin von haus aus so aufgepasst hat beim färben hab ich auch keine kaputten haare im gegenteil, meine haare sind gesund -.- . 1. wachsen die wie unkraut (muss mind 1 mal im monat schneiden sonst seh ich aus wie der eine haarige onkel von den adams XD, öfter schneiden wäre besser aber dazu hab ich keine geduld) und 2. ich wenn ich nur mal so das nötigste schneide (ich lasse meine haare wieder wachsen ) fallen max. 1 - 1,5cm also wirklich gerade nur die spitzen was halt sein muss....

also mein tipp: zuerst lass dich beraten (kostet im normalfall ned so viel bzw. is eh gratis), informier dich beim friseur genau über farben und welche möglichkeiten es gibt, man kann auch blöde fragen stellen, man hat das ja ned gelernt XD, also warum ned mal fragen wie dass dann funktioniert. geduldig sein xD ich denk mir von schwarz auf blond wird das ziemlich lange dauern xD u 2. informier dich auch bei deinem friseur über den preis...sonst investierst mehr als du vlt wolltest...

von den kosten her kann ich dir leider keinen anhaltspunkt geben ich hab ja nen haus- und hoffriseur  

und sollten alle fäden reisen bleib einfach schwarz xD


----------



## Deanne (28. Februar 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> &#8364;: Weiß jemadn vlt wie hoch die Kosten beim Friseur ungefähr sind?



Kommt auf den Friseur an. Soweit ich weiß, weigern sich solche Billig-Friseure wie Unisex generell, den ganzen Kopf zu blondieren, weil sie nicht dafür haften wollen, wenn es in die Hose geht. Insofern fällt das schon mal raus, wobei ich solche Salons eh meide.

Ein guter Friseur wird dir die Haare nicht so lange blondieren, bis sie ganz hell sind. Dort weiß man, welche Belastung das für das Haar ist und will verhindern, dass du am Ende mit einer Glatze nach Hause gehst. 

*Meine Erfahrung:*

Ich bin von Natur aus dunkelblond (habe jahrelang Schwarz gefärbt) und habe meine Haare in einem mal aufhellen lassen. Allerdings war die Farbe komplett rausgewachsen, ich brauchte keine hochprozentige Blondierung und ein Vorgang hat gereicht. Danach mussten die Spitzen trotzdem ab und es wurde eine Tönung aufgetragen, um den Goldstich zu neutralisieren. Damals war ich mit *90 Euro* dabei. Ich war übrigens bei einem Friseur der mittleren Preisklasse.

Mittlerweile gehe ich zu einem recht guten Friseur, da kostet mich das Ansätz farben ohne Föhnen *40 Euro*.


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Februar 2011)

Dankeschön an alle Antworten!

Vorallem die Erfahrungsberichte und Behandlungstipps haben mir sehr geholfen! Auch die Preisvorstellungen waren hilfreich!

Am Samstag begebe ich mich dann mal zum Friseur des Vertrauens und lass euchd anna cuh wissen was nun am Edne rauskommt.


Mfg,

LZ


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Februar 2011)

Foto bitte 
Finde die Idee gut, lass dich nicht von den Leuten belabern das du es lassen solltest.

Mehr sinnvolles kann ich nicht zu beitragen, hab kurzes dünnes Haar und ich hab sie mir 1x aus spaß hell-petrol färben lassen (ziemlich witzige Farbe) - daher fehlt mir die Erfahrung.


----------



## Olliruh (28. Februar 2011)

mehehehe c:

Ich muss meine Haare nicht färben ,da sie im Sommer ein schönes [helles] Blond haben & im Winter ein schönes [dunkles] braun *.*


----------



## LiangZhou (1. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> mehehehe c:
> 
> Ich muss meine Haare nicht färben ,da sie im Sommer ein schönes [helles] Blond haben & im Winter ein schönes [dunkles] braun *.*




Ähm okay, ich hoffe Du meinst das sie so WIRKEN und nicht durch wasauchimemrfürwelche Einflüsse die Farbe ändern xD


----------



## Deathstyle (1. März 2011)

Meine Haare werden zum Sommer hin auch deutlich heller


----------



## Vaiara (2. März 2011)

klar, wird halt durch die permanente sonneneinstrahlung ausgeblichen, aber das ist, glaube ich, bei so ziemlich allen so, die nicht unbedingt schwarze haare haben, im sommer war ich auch immer hellblond, im winter dunkelblond-hellbraun.. nu bin ich im sommer hellrot, im winter dunkelrot


----------



## Dominau (2. März 2011)

Meine Haare ändern auch leicht ihre farbe, aber von Hellblond auf Dunkelblond hört sich nach einer ziemlich starken veränderung an 

Hab ich noch nie gesehn/gehört das es bei manchen so extrem ist.


----------



## Olliruh (2. März 2011)

aber meine Haare werden richtig blond & haben zur Zeit so ein tiefes braun 

Am schlimmsten ist es im frühling ,da hab ich immer so 3-4 Blonde Stränen xD


----------



## Kwatamehn (2. März 2011)

Meine Haare ändern auch ihre Farbe....stellenweise werden sie grau.

Muss wohl an den Abgasen liegen^^


----------



## ego1899 (2. März 2011)

Oder an den schlechten Drogen xD


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. März 2011)

Ich färbe meine Haare gratis, ohne Arbeit, schonend und dauerhaft.
Mit was ich das mache? Mit Alter!!
Leider nur in den Farben grau erhältlich. Bisher bin ich noch im Strähnchebereich


----------



## Kwatamehn (3. März 2011)

Hmm, mir scheint wir verwenden dasselbe Mittel, nur deins dürfte einen stärkeren Wirkungsfaktor haben - bei mir sinds noch nicht mal Strähnen
nur einzelne Haare.

Hat dein Alter auch die Nebenwirkung, dass dafür Haare in den Ohren wachsen?


Sehr seltsam....


----------



## LiangZhou (6. März 2011)

So

Der örtliche Friseur gab mir den Kostenvoranschlag 12&#8364; für ein zweifaches Färben. Entscheide mich aber wohl doch gegen eine komplette Blondierung, eher sowas wie




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Auf dem Bild nicht zu sehen: Diagonal zur Färbung ist auf der rechten Seite des Hinterkopfs auch noch eine Fläche).
 Konnte gestern aber keinen Termin mehr kriegen, muss ich wohl bis Montag warten)


&#8364;: Natürlich die rechte Person lol


----------

